# Configurar un encoder con diagrama escalera s7-200



## yorjan (Mar 18, 2009)

he estado buscando en google y no encuentro como configurar un diagrama escalera para un encoder incremental A/B .....se que se hace con un contador rapido. pero siempre me hablan de para a un motor cuando este ha dado ciertas revoluciones..  ( lo quiero hacer en el programa step7 para el s7 200 pero no hacen como configurar el encoder  que bloque utilizar  si alguien tieen un sencillo diagrama de escalera  o lo ha visto en google explicado como un tuto por favor se los agradeceria.


----------

